# Tricks to catching African Cichlids



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. I will be eventually removing some fish from my African tank so I was wondering does anyone have some good tricks to catching these guys without ripping apart the whole rock structure. Should I use my fly fishing gear. Toss a chironomid in with a barbless hook and spend a weekend trying to catch the ones im after. LOL. So far all I can think of is trying to catch them while they feed. I would like to hear some good ideas if anyone has any.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Well I was going to say remove any structures inside,but if not try lowering the water level to half or less,and using 2 Nets,one in each hand.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I usually put my net in and don't go after them right away.. then once they seem a bit calm I slowly move it towards them but from underneath and heard them towards the glass. If you do it slow enough they won't panic and bolt. Then once they're close to the glass I put the net against the glass and lift up really fast. It usually works for me but it might take a few tries. Chasing them all over at a fast speed just makes them panic and bolt all over the tank. Slow and steady is the trick with a quick move when they aren't expecting it. If they do escape on the first attempt don't chase, just slowly move towards them again so they don't panic.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Johnnyapplesnail I like the idea of lowering the water level. Cant say I thought of that.



JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Well I was going to say remove any structures inside,but if not try lowering the water level to half or less,and using 2 Nets,one in each hand.





Sidius said:


> I usually put my net in and don't go after them right away.. then once they seem a bit calm I slowly move it towards them but from underneath and heard them towards the glass. If you do it slow enough they won't panic and bolt. Then once they're close to the glass I put the net against the glass and lift up really fast. It usually works for me but it might take a few tries. Chasing them all over at a fast speed just makes them panic and bolt all over the tank. Slow and steady is the trick with a quick move when they aren't expecting it. If they do escape on the first attempt don't chase, just slowly move towards them again so they don't panic.


Sidius thats what I noticed. If you go slow than they wont all take off to hide. I was thinking put the net or nets in a few minutes before feeding. I will hold the net while the wife feeds. Hopefully I can grab them quick and easy. Good to hear people are catching them without ripping the while tank apart. Thats not an option for me!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

remove everything, get 2 nets and a case o brew ha ha's and let the games begin , lol cichlids are smarter than others and are a pain to catch especially in a well decorated tank, I feel your pain but my pain is from the america's not africans


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

What Sidius said, I use 2 nets and go slow.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I would go with what the others have said....but definitely lowering the water level down to 50% always worked for me. in my 400g, most fish are next to impossible to easily catch. I even created a plastic mesh divider to help me corral the fish to one side. Two nets always. One to chase and one to snatch them up once they are cornered.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I caught a bunch of mine recently by turning off all the lights in the tank and room and using an led flashlight to see them as I was scooping them out


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

poiuy704 said:


> I caught a bunch of mine recently by turning off all the lights in the tank and room and using an led flashlight to see them as I was scooping them out


Thats awesome! This is why I posted this topic. Great innovative ideas. Im sure I will be catching a few fish so I will be trying out all the different methods. Keep posting more ways. Im very interested to hear how everyone goes about doing this.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

b i g net as wide as th e tank


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

speaking of ideas, I was thinking of trying this next time....there was that other thread in here somewhere where a member suggested using a clear 2L pop bottle with the end cut off. The fish "should" not see the clear bottle very well and you may well be able to trap and scoop the fish straight out.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I spray some axe on my neck, put on my best formal wear and approach them slowly. Once I make eye contact, I politely offer to buy them a drink.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah in a 55 gallon a 12 inch wide net and dredge the bugger lol.


scott tang said:


> b i g net as wide as th e tank


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

neoh said:


> I spray some axe on my neck, put on my best formal wear and approach them slowly. Once I make eye contact, I politely offer to buy them a drink.


Damn, I'm gonna try that next time...does it work? 

The secret is Zen-like patience. What others have suggested...two nets and go slow. I tend to lose patience, and end up dismantling rocks.

If I'm after a holding female, or just one particular fish, I've also tried the "after lights out, flashlight" trick. Seems to work!

Rich


----------

